# Fröhliche Weihnachten



## Homer79 (19 Dezember 2008)

...da heut für dieses Jahr mein letzter Arbeitstag :-D  ist und ich nicht weiß ob ich es die nächsten Tage schaffe und ich gerade dabei war, fang ich mal an...


Ich wünsche Euch allen ein fröhliches und besinnliches
 [SIZE=+0][/SIZE]Weihnachtsfest...







....und einen guten  Rutsch ins Neue Jahr...





Viele Grüße...


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2008)

hab auch meinen letzten arbeitstag  ...und dann ist umzug :-?

da häng ich mich doch schon mal dran - *kommt gut rüber!*


----------



## sue port (19 Dezember 2008)

dem schließ ich mich an.
mindestenz 2 wochen ruhe vor, von & mit mir.
rutscht gut rein & denkt dran, wer am 6.dez 
einigermaßen schmerzfrei davon kam,
wurde doch schon relativ gut bedacht, 
somit schöne weihnacht!

merry x-maz


sue


----------



## Astralavista (19 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche auch allen hier Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch ins neue.
Feiert schön!!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2008)

...eigendlich zu früh, aber für alle die nächste Woche nicht im Forum sind...SCHÖNE FEIERTAGE und EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH...im nächsten Jahr dann in alte Frische....
Es war ein schönes Jahr mit euch und hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, ich habe wieder viel gelernt und gestaunt.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Cerberus (19 Dezember 2008)

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an:

*Let's keep the candles burning!* (Frohe Weihnachten)

und einen

*Guten Rutsch!*



Und für alle die schon etwas früher damit beginnen:

*Eine Glückselige!*


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Dezember 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...da heut für dieses Jahr mein letzter Arbeitstag :-D ist und ich nicht weiß ob ich es die nächsten Tage schaffe und ich gerade dabei war, fang ich mal an...
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch allen ein fröhliches und besinnliches
> ...


 
ts, ts! diesen Thread wollte doch ich heute mit meinem 1000sten Beitrag eröffnen. Aber der Text stimmt schonmal so in etwa 

Also: der Perfektionist feiert seinen Beitrag Nr. 1000 und beginnt nun mit seinem Winterschlaf. Er wünscht ein Frohes Fest, einen Guten Rutsch. Sein Wecker steht auf 12.1.2009 8:30 Uhr.


----------



## Cerberus (19 Dezember 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Also: der Perfektionist feiert seinen Beitrag Nr. 1000 und beginnt nun mit seinem Winterschlaf. Er wünscht ein Frohes Fest, einen Guten Rutsch. Sein Wecker steht auf 12.1.2009 8:30 Uhr.


 
Wusste gar nicht, dass Perfektionisten Winterschlaf halten. Man sollte mal den Bio-Unterricht updaten! 

Btw:
Glückwunsch zum 1000.!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

dann wünwsche ich auch mal allen, die bei Zeiten  in Winterschalf 
gehen, fröhliche Weihnachten und alles Gute für das neue Jahr 2009.

@Perfektionist: Glückwunsch zum Tausendsten.


----------



## kpeter (19 Dezember 2008)

hallöchen

Auch von mir eine frohes Weihnachtsfest und eine guts neues Jahr das dies so schnell vergeht wie das jahr 2008 ( das schon wieder 12 monate rum sind ... )

und erholt euch alle gut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Dezember 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ts, ts! diesen Thread wollte doch ich heute mit meinem 1000sten Beitrag eröffnen. Aber der Text stimmt schonmal so in etwa
> 
> Also: der Perfektionist feiert seinen Beitrag Nr. 1000 und beginnt nun mit seinem Winterschlaf. Er wünscht ein Frohes Fest, einen Guten Rutsch. Sein Wecker steht auf 12.1.2009 8:30 Uhr.




Was der Perfektionist kann, kann ich auch   ...... 

Euch allen schon mal ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch. 




:s18:   die alten Zappeldinger gibt es ja immer noch ...... wo sind die Weihnachtssmilies ?????


----------



## Cerberus (19 Dezember 2008)

Schon wieder einer, der heute seinen 1000. feiert! Glückwunsch und mach weiter so!!:s1:


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> :s18: die alten Zappeldinger gibt es ja immer noch ...... wo sind die Weihnachtssmilies ?????


 
Die fehlen leider noch in diesem Forum! Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute zu Weihnachten und eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr (für alle die die nächste Zeit offline sind).
Dem Perfektionisten und Lipperlandstern herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1000er.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 Dezember 2008)

So nun ist für mich auch Weihnachten
Ich fahre nach Hause :-D

Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## zotos (19 Dezember 2008)

@Perfektionist: Lass Dir Zeit den 1001 Beitrag erwarten wir dann im neuen Jahr.


----------



## crash (19 Dezember 2008)

*ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.*









Anhang anzeigen cards.zip

(für MS Excel)


----------



## Klaus.Ka (19 Dezember 2008)

hallo
ich wünsche allen bordies hier, ein schönes besinnliches weihnachtsfest im kreise eurer familien und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 2009.
genießt die tage und erholt euch so gut es geht...


----------



## ASEGS (23 Dezember 2008)

*Frohe Weihnachten und schönes neues Jahr!*

Auch ich/wir möchte allen Forumsmitgliedern und Lesern ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest wünschen und einen schönen Jahresübergang.... ganz viel Gesundheit, Glück, Erfolg ... und Liebe in welcher Form auch immer  im neuen Jahr ! 


Viele Grüße

ASEGS


----------



## Gerhard K (23 Dezember 2008)

ich wünsche allen forumsmitgliedern ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neu jahr.mögt ihr alle und eure lieben gesund und zufrieden bleiben.
mfg gerhard


----------



## Znarf (23 Dezember 2008)

Auch ich wünsche ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. Lasst es euch gut gehen.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MW (23 Dezember 2008)

So, ich schliess mich jetzt auch mal an und wünschen allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Dezember 2008)

Auch ich möchte auf diesem Wege allen ein schönes und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest wünschen. Laßt euch schön beschenken und futtert nicht zu viel ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## peter(R) (23 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir

Frohe Weihnachten,
einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr         und immer schön sauber bleiben. 


peter(R)


----------



## dalbi (23 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in’s neue Jahr!






Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sven_HH (23 Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten, nenn guten Rutsch und alles Gute und Gesundheit für 2009


Gruß Sven_HH


----------



## seeba (23 Dezember 2008)

Auch ich wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr, sowie viel Glück und Gesundheit für das Neue.


----------



## Kai (23 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß Kai


----------



## veritas (23 Dezember 2008)

Auch vom Blödmannsgehilfen ein Frohes und gesegnetes Fest
allen Forumusern und ihren Familien.

Mario


----------



## Full Flavor (24 Dezember 2008)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal anschließen 

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Skywalker (24 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir, einem eifrigen Mitleser :sad:, ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein guten Rutsch nach 2009. Bleibt alle gesund.
Viele Grüße aus dem schneefreien Dortmund,
Skywalker


----------



## andre (24 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß Andre


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

auch ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


LG

Robert


----------



## mariob (24 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
wie schon ssoft geschrieben, ich schließe mich dem Geschriebenen an, und das der Vierlagig nicht wieder solche Schreckensbotschaften verbreitet....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## zotos (24 Dezember 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/48473/Tassentalk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und Hell's Bells im Radio!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## mst (24 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche auch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009!


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte auch allen Leuten hier im Forum ein schönes Weihnachtsfest wünschen!!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2008)

Allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest. Lasst euch reich beschenken und genießt die Zeit.


----------



## volker (24 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten an alle


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Sein Wecker steht auf 12.1.2009 8:30 Uhr.


Moin, Moin!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!


 
...aber deine Antwort, kam aber erst um 9.25Uhr, was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht...

frohes neues auch dir

gruß Helmut


----------

